# Royal Python look of disgust



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I really wish I'd had a camera recording yesterday when I offered my Royal a chick. His reaction and face were just brilliant. He looked at it, stuck his nose right in for a sniff and feel and then looked at me in, what could only be described, disgust and stuck his head under his belly 🤣😂 Seeing was believing. His rat was snapped up as usual. 

Now my corn, she sniffed it, put her nose in it and had a think. After dipping her face completely into her water bowl, as if to wash it, she had another sniff and then decided it was good enough to eat. 

Snakes definitely have character.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

I love these little things snakes do...

One of my corns almost always carefully wipes his mouth after feeding, sometimes es even takes a sip or two of water. This is definitely a deliberate mouth wiping, not just trying to re align his jaws.

I have seen my other corn snake males doing it, but only very occasionally, never seen one of the females wiping their mouths.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

MrsTim said:


> I love these little things snakes do...
> 
> One of my corns almost always carefully wipes his mouth after feeding, sometimes es even takes a sip or two of water. This is definitely a deliberate mouth wiping, not just trying to re align his jaws.
> 
> I have seen my other corn snake males doing it, but only very occasionally, never seen one of the females wiping their mouths.


Our current corn seems to love water and yep, I've seen the mouth wiping. I'd definitely say they have their own characters, as we've had 4 corns and they all had different ways. 2 ended up living in the same viv. They met in controlled circumstances and after that, they'd show signs of distress if separated. 

My Royal is just starting to show itself more and I can see little traits emerging.


----------

